# يا رب يا رب!



## الكرمه الصغيره (24 فبراير 2014)

​ 
*يا رب يا رب!*
*"لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ."*
* (متى 7: 21). *​ 
*ربما نسمع كلمة "يارب يارب!" تتكرّر على ألسنة الكثيرين مِن الناس، منهم البار ومنهم الشرير، الغني والفقير، الكبير والصغير. فالبعض يقولها من القلب وبكل إيمان كصلاة أو دعاء إلى الله، وآخرون يردّدونها فقط كعادة أو روتين وبدون أي معنى أو دافع. إنّنا نعلم أنّ الله هو ربّ الناس جميعاً، وهو يُمطر ببركاته على الجميع كما يقول الكتاب المقدس: *
*"... فإنّه [أي الله] مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ." *
*(لوقا 6: 35)، *​*وهو "... يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ"*​* (متى 5: 45). *​ 
*ولكن هل الله يسمع لكل من يدعونه*
* "يا رب" ؟*
*إنّ الله ينظر دائماً إلى القلوب فهو يعلم تماماً ما بداخل كل إنسان وما يقصد بكل كلمة تخرج منه، ولهذا نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس*
* " وَلَيْسَتْ خَلِيقَةٌ غَيْرَ ظَاهِرَةٍ قُدَّامَهُ، بَلْ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ عُرْيَانٌ وَمَكْشُوفٌ لِعَيْنَيْ ذلِكَ الَّذِي مَعَهُ أَمْرُنَا."*
*(عبرانيين 4: 13). *
*كما نقرأ أيضاً *
*"أَنَا الرَّبُّ فَاحِصُ الْقَلْبِ مُخْتَبِرُ الْكُلَى لأُعْطِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ طُرُقِهِ، حَسَبَ ثَمَرِ أَعْمَالِهِ." *​*(إرميا 17: 10).*​* فإذا كان دعاؤنا نابعاً من أعماق القلب وبكل صدق فالله يسمع ذلك الدعاء منّا. والله لا ينظر فقط إلى أفعالنا ولكن إلى دوافعنا أيضاً، ولذلك لم يكتفِ السيد المسيح بأن يقول أنّ الدعاء بكلمات معينة ننطق بها عند الصلاة لله يكفي للخلاص، ولكن علينا أن نطيع الله وأن نفعل مشيئته في حياتنا. إنّ فعل إرادة الله ليس أمراً سهلاً على الإطلاق لأننا بكل سهولة نعيش في عالم مليء بظلمة الخطية وشهوات العالم ومكائد الشيطان الخداعة، فدوافعنا دائماً تميل إلى الخطية وإرادة عدو الخير. *​ 
*ولكن إذا أردت أن تعرف إرادة الله الصالحة لك، عليك أن تحصل أولاً على حياة جديدة وطبيعة تتوافق أدبياً مع طبيعة الله حتى تستطيع أن تتفهّم مشيئته وتفعلها بكل سهولة، فيقول السيد المسيح: *
*"إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.... وإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ." *
*(يوحنا 3: 3، 7).*​* فإذا استطعنا أن نولد من فوق (من السماء، من الله) سوف يسكن روح الله فينا، وإن ولدنا من الله سوف يصبح اللهُ أبانا كما يقول الكتاب: *
*"بَلْ أَخَذْتُمْ رُوحَ التَّبَنِّي الَّذِي بِهِ نَصْرُخُ: يَا أَبَا الآبُ ." *
*(رومية 8: 15).*
* وعندما لا  *​

*"نَعْلَمُ مَا نُصَلِّي لأَجْلِهِ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي.**"** فإن *​*"الرُّوحَ نَفْسَهُ يَشْفَعُ فِينَا بِأَنَّاتٍ لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهَا". *

*(رومية 8 :26). *​ 
*أحبائي، إنّ العلاقة مع الله تمنحك الخلاص، فلا تكن علاقتك به علاقة سطحية وبلا أساس بل افتح قلبك لكي يسكن روحه فيه واجعل كل كلمة تخرج من فمك تكون لها قصد ومغزى فلا تكون مثل المرائين الذين يردّدون الكلام ولا يعرفون مقاصده. إن الله يريد القلوب وليس الشفاه، فاجعل قلبك طاهراً أمامه وأمام جميع الناس، فالكثيرون يخرجون العسل من شفاههم ولكن قلوبهم مثل القبور، ولهذا يقولون في يوم الدينونة:*
* "يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ " *​
*فَحِينَئِذٍ يقال لهم: *
*"إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ."*​​*(متى 7: 22- 23).*​ 
* فلا تكون مثل هؤلاء، بل تعالَ إلى الله الآن بقلب صافٍ لكي تصبح من عائلة السماء وتنعم بمحبة الله وبركاته على الدوام.*​ 


*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*
*الرب يسوع المسيح يحبكم*​*جميعاً فتعال...هو ينتظرك*​** * * **
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*​*دائماً.. وأبداً.. آمين*​


----------



## soul & life (26 فبراير 2014)

ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات ..

شكرا استاذى الرب يباركك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (1 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ليس كل من يقول يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات ..
> 
> شكرا استاذى الرب يباركك


 


_* أيها الآب السماوي، نشكرك لإرسال ابنك الحبيب، افتح أذهاننا لنراك فيه، ونسمعك ، ونقبلك مخلصاً في حياتنا*_
_*وتكن أصواتنا مسموعة عندما نقف عند باب ملكوتك ونستمع قولك ... *_​_*... يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم. *_​_*مت 25: 34 *_
*بمعونتك أنت يكون ثباتنا جميعاً ... ونقول عليك توكلنا يارب*
_*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل* _
_*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة *soul & life*لمرورك الجميل *_​_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_​_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح** دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2014)

اقول يارب من اعماق قلبى
احتاج اليك دائما وليس لى غيرك


----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2014)

*تعالَ إلى الله الآن بقلب صافٍ لكي تصبح من عائلة السماء وتنعم بمحبة الله وبركاته على الدوام.

**  نعم يارب اجعلنا مستحقين سماع ذلك الصوت المملوء فرحًا، وبهجة،    وعزاء، وسرورًا ، ونعيمًا من فمك الإلهى القائل: تعالوا إلىَّ يا مباركى أبى، رثوا    الملك المعد لكم من قبل إنشاء العالم. *

شكرا استاذنا الكرمه الصغيره
للتامل الروحي القيم
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (1 مارس 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اقول يارب من اعماق قلبى
> احتاج اليك دائما وليس لى غيرك


 

_*أيها الرب القدوس يسوع المسيح البار، أنت ابن الله الحي الذي أحبنا منتهى الحب.*_
_* نشكرك لأنك طهرت وغسلت ضمائرنا وخطايانا رفعتها عنا وأشتريتنا *__*بدمك وروحك *_
_*الطاهر النقي الزكي الملوكي ، نسبحك وأبانا السماوي إلى الأبد آمين.*_
_*أنا لية مين غيرك  وأروح لمين غيرك أنا آتي إليك ...يارب يسوع*_
_*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل* _
_*شكراً جزيلاً يالعزيز الطيب* حبيب يسوع* لمرورك** الجميل* _
_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_​ 
_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح** دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (1 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> *تعالَ إلى الله الآن بقلب صافٍ لكي تصبح من عائلة السماء وتنعم بمحبة الله وبركاته على الدوام.*​
> 
> 
> *  نعم يارب اجعلنا مستحقين سماع ذلك الصوت المملوء فرحًا، وبهجة،    وعزاء، وسرورًا ، ونعيمًا من فمك الإلهى القائل: تعالوا إلىَّ يا مباركى أبى، رثوا    الملك المعد لكم من قبل إنشاء العالم. *​
> ...


 

_*أيها الآب ، نشكرك لأنك وحدتنا في المسيح بإيمان ثابت، فنطلب منك*_
_* أن تزيدنا قوة لطاعة دائمة وكاملة تجاه روحك القدوس متمسكين بمشيئتك *_
_*دائماً ورضاك عنا الى يوم تسليم الأمانة إليك لنوال أكليل الحياة ...*_
_*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل* _
_*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة *tamav maria*  لمرورك **الجميل *_
_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_
_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح** دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 مارس 2014)

*ربما نسمع كلمة "يارب يارب!"  تتكرّر على ألسنة الكثيرين مِن الناس، منهم البار ومنهم الشرير، الغني  والفقير، الكبير والصغير. فالبعض يقولها من القلب وبكل إيمان كصلاة أو دعاء  إلى الله، وآخرون يردّدونها فقط كعادة أو روتين وبدون أي معنى أو دافع.  إنّنا نعلم أنّ الله هو ربّ الناس جميعاً، وهو يُمطر ببركاته على الجميع  كما يقول الكتاب المقدس: *
*"... فإنّه [أي الله] مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ." *
*(لوقا 6: 35)، *​*وهو "... يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ"*​* (متى 5: 45). *​ 
*ولكن هل الله يسمع لكل من يدعونه

جميل اوى تسلم ايدك بجد
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)

*موضوع رااائع جدااا 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (2 مارس 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ربما نسمع كلمة "يارب يارب!"  تتكرّر على ألسنة الكثيرين مِن الناس، منهم البار ومنهم الشرير، الغني  والفقير، الكبير والصغير. فالبعض يقولها من القلب وبكل إيمان كصلاة أو دعاء  إلى الله، وآخرون يردّدونها فقط كعادة أو روتين وبدون أي معنى أو دافع.  إنّنا نعلم أنّ الله هو ربّ الناس جميعاً، وهو يُمطر ببركاته على الجميع  كما يقول الكتاب المقدس: *​
> 
> *"... فإنّه [أي الله] مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ." *
> *(لوقا 6: 35)، *
> ...


 
*أيها الآب، نشكرك لمحبتك وأمانتك بوعودك لنا. احفظنا في ابنك المخلص يسوع المسيح. *
*لتأت محبتك فينا بكل الثمار، فنمجد اسمك القدوس*
*دائماً والى الأبد آمين .*​ 
_*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل* _
_*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة  *YOYO JESUS*لمرورك الجميل *_​ 
_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_
_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح** دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (2 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوع رااائع جدااا *​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *​


 

*أيها الحي الى الأبد ، نحن الأموات في الخطايا، وإنما إيماننا بالمسيح،*
* يحيينا ونتشلنا من الموت بمحبته لنا على الصليب، وحررنا من الخوف والعبودية ، فزد إيماننا فيك يا رب*
*وأجعلنا دائماً أبناء سكنى ستر العلي... آمين يارب.* 
_*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل* _
_*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة رورو ايهاب **لمرورك الجميل *_​ 
_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_
_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح** دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## sherihan81 (2 مارس 2014)

*موضوع رائع كالعادة ... عزيزي الكرمة الصغيرة
الرب يبارك تعبك وخدمتك
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 مارس 2014)

يارب اجعلنى اكلمك بقلبى وليس بالسانى 
اجعلنى احس واشعر بكل كلمه تخرج من فمى تجاهك 
موضوع رائع استاذ كرمه كعادتك مميز دائما


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 مارس 2014)

sherihan81 قال:


> *موضوع رائع كالعادة ... عزيزي الكرمة الصغيرة*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

_*سيدي وملكي الرب يسوع المسيح أسجد لك لأنك فديتني وأنا كنت إنسان هالك وضال.*_
_*خلصتني من كل خطاياي بصليب المحبة الأبدية وجعلت في الموت حياة *_
_* وفرح لنا لدخولنا باب ملكوتك. اتحد معي ياروح الله القدوس وأملأني من ثمارك *_
_*ونعماتك لمجدك إسمك القدوس ، وأعنا يارب لكي نصلب إنساننا العتيق معك ، *_
_*فنشترك في قيامتك المجيدة وولادتنا الجديدة فيك أنت يارب .*_
_*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل *_
_*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة *sherihan81*  لمرورك الجميل *_​_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_​_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (3 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> يارب اجعلنى اكلمك بقلبى وليس بالسانى
> اجعلنى احس واشعر بكل كلمه تخرج من فمى تجاهك
> موضوع رائع استاذ كرمه كعادتك مميز دائما


 


*أيها الآب نسجد لك، لأنك أعلنت نفسك بواسطة ابنك لنا وأرسلت الروح القدس*
_* ليعيننا في المسير وللعبور إليك ، شكراً جعلتنا أولاداً لك. غفرت لنا *_
_*ومحيت ذنوبنا وضعفاتنا ، أثامنا وخطايانا في فدائك العظيم لنا *_
_*على الصليب، علمنا دائماً يارب أن نتكل عليك وحدك . *_
_*ونشكرك يارب لبرك وقداستك الموهوبة لنا ولكل المؤمنين فيك آمين.*_
_*أسعدني تواجدك وكلامك الجميل *_
_*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة ماريا ماريا  لمرورك الجميل *_​_*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *_
_*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *_
_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*_​


----------

